# Necropolis in Indiana



## Tiff (Sep 12, 2008)

Has anyone here visited "Necropolis" haunted attraction in Indiana?
I heard it's a pretty good one to visit.
$25 gets you through all three attractions, and it took some friends of mine like an hour and a half to get through all 3 of them. 
Which in my opinion, is pretty good. If the rooms are good that is. And they said it was well worth it. 
So that might be a good one to check out.
I think I'm gonna try and go there this year. I'll let you guys know how it is.

Here is a link to the website:

http://www.darkarmies.com/necro pg1.htm


----------

